# D800 or D610 = model photography



## kfirg (Dec 24, 2013)

hi

im shooting a lot model photography indoors (studio) and outdoors with flash off camera.

what would you choose ?

D610 OR D800 ?

thanks!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 24, 2013)

Since, I'm spending your money, I'd say the D800.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 24, 2013)

D800e.


----------



## hamlet (Dec 24, 2013)

The d800 just has more bells and whistles. The question really is: how many bells and whistles do you need?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 24, 2013)

Either one is sufficient. I'd worry much more about the lenses I had to use.


----------



## kfirg (Dec 24, 2013)

i dont have budget for d800E.

i have only 2 prime lenses :

nikon 85mm 1.4g

sigma 35mm 1.4

im not intereted to buy another lenses right now.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 24, 2013)

24MP on FX at indoor distances with those two very HIGH-quality lenses is a "lot" of resolution. At closer distances, you have 24 million photosites to render basically, fairly small scenes, say at most, 8 feet by 24 feet in size. On closer-up shots, the 24 million pixels of a D610 will look really,really good. Keep in mind; if you miss the right focus with the 36 MP camera, you can reduce the detail captured to the equivalent of an 8 MP capture--very easily!

Absolutely CRITICALLY-accurate focusing is paramount now that captures are HUGE at full size. If you look at Thom Hogan's 12 MP versus 24 MP sample photos with a super HQ lens, like the 200 f/2 VR-NIKKOR prime, a little tiny bit of mis-focus with the 24MP camera reduces the image sharpness to a very high degree.


----------



## ShootRaw (Dec 24, 2013)

If you have the $$ D800...


----------



## amolitor (Dec 24, 2013)

Do you mean models as in people who are normally paid the pose in front of a camera, or small-scale reproductions of various objects?

Not that it matters, either is an excellent choice.

The 800 has more pixels that probably don't matter, and might give you better Nikon Creative Lighting System control? Which you probably don't care about, but might, especially if you mean people paid to pose.


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 24, 2013)

If you're going to shoot at f1.4 then the D800 for it's auto focusing.

I'd also stick with the D800 and not the E for the antialiasing filter .



Unless you're shooting models without clothes of course.


----------



## hamlet (Dec 24, 2013)

Derrel said:


> 24MP on FX at indoor distances with those two very HIGH-quality lenses is a "lot" of resolution. At closer distances, you have 24 million photosites to render basically, fairly small scenes, say at most, 8 feet by 24 feet in size. On closer-up shots, the 24 million pixels of a D610 will look really,really good. Keep in mind; if you miss the right focus with the 36 MP camera, you can reduce the detail captured to the equivalent of an 8 MP capture--very easily!
> 
> Absolutely CRITICALLY-accurate focusing is paramount now that captures are HUGE at full size. If you look at Thom Hogan's 12 MP versus 24 MP sample photos with a super HQ lens, like the 200 f/2 VR-NIKKOR prime, a little tiny bit of mis-focus with the 24MP camera reduces the image sharpness to a very high degree.



That actually explains a lot.


----------



## DNel928 (Dec 25, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Since, I'm spending your money, I'd say the D800.



I'd have to agree with him on this one


----------



## lanyemichelle (Dec 30, 2013)

I chose to go with the D600 over the D800 for a few reasons;

1. Budget and return on investment; The D800 is more expensive and from the research I did online there wasn't a huge difference in the images produced between the two. Granted, I do not own the D800 and I don't shoot with it every day so I can't compare the images myself side by side. I did try both out in person before deciding to go with the D600. It is a 12 MP difference, but honestly a client or anyone without a trained eye isn't going to see the difference in the photos. Where this may differ from your situation is that I didn't NEED the D800. I'm still at the beginning of my journey with photography and the extra features on the D800 aren't something that is necessary for me right now. 

2.Weight. This may not be an issue for you, but I'm a small person and the small difference in weight really adds up when you add the weight of lenses. I do like the look of the larger body size but I also know that after 6-8 hours of carrying a camera around my feet and back start to kill me. The D600 is a good size for a smaller person. I have small enough hands that I can hold it with room to spare without a battery grip. It's easy to handle and feels great. 

So, I may be biased but I'd go with the D610 and put the extra money towards other equipment! 

Now, if I had millions of dollars just lying around I'd probably grab myself a D800 or even one of the pricier models. That doesn't mean I would use it every day. I'm absolutely infatuated with my D600.


----------



## runnah (Dec 30, 2013)

hamlet said:


> The d800 just has more bells and whistles. The question really is: how many bells and whistles do you need?



Lol. So incorrect.


----------



## hardingaling (Jan 8, 2014)

If this camera is mostly for portraits indoors where you can control the lighting-- D800e and make sure that you are okay handing those large files


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 8, 2014)

I would like to add that there are a few thing to think about. Lots of people including me get tied up in the newest tech
a d get caught up in the MP thinking we are getting better images because it's more MP. The D4 was a 16 MP camera and you can't tell me that IQ was lost because it is 16 and not 36. The d700 was 12 mp and same goes for that. The IQ was there and still there in both cameras. With good glass and and someone who really knows what they are doing can and will out perform someone with a d800e who has no clue how to use that camera. I'm not saying you don't know how to use I'm just saying in general. 

Sometimes well most of the time people get caught up in what's not as important in the photography world and we see so many pixel peepers that constantly view at 100% crop and point out every little minute difference that you don't see at 100% cropped out. 
this is where you will be viewing most if the time anyways. 

Advice is is get what YOU think YOU need and not what people think YOU need.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 8, 2014)

I continue to be fascinated with the idea that a gazillion megapixels is great for shooting people.

The D800 is an excellent camera, make no mistake, but the ability to deliver absurd levels of detail when shooting people is.. well it's certainly not traditional.


----------



## hardingaling (Jan 8, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> I would like to add that there are a few thing to think about. Lots of people including me get tied up in the newest tech
> a d get caught up in the MP thinking we are getting better images because it's more MP. The D4 was a 16 MP camera and you can't tell me that IQ was lost because it is 16 and not 36. The d700 was 12 mp and same goes for that. The IQ was there and still there in both cameras. With good glass and and someone who really knows what they are doing can and will out perform someone with a d800e who has no clue how to use that camera. I'm not saying you don't know how to use I'm just saying in general.
> 
> Sometimes well most of the time people get caught up in what's not as important in the photography world and we see so many pixel peepers that constantly view at 100% crop and point out every little minute difference that you don't see at 100% cropped out.
> ...



This guy said it all really NOW BUY MORE EXPENSIVE CAMERA FOR BETTER PICTURES


----------



## apaflo (Jan 8, 2014)

amolitor said:


> I continue to be fascinated with the idea that a gazillion megapixels is great for shooting people.
> 
> The D800 is an excellent camera, make no mistake, but the ability to deliver absurd levels of detail when shooting people is.. well it's certainly not traditional.



If it wasn't traditional, then why all those medium format cameras used in studio work?

The D4, with 16MP, isn't as good as the D800 with 36MP...  unless the light is low or the action is fast, and then it takes images that the D800 cannot get.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 8, 2014)

apaflo said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > I continue to be fascinated with the idea that a gazillion megapixels is great for shooting people.
> ...



Depth of field control, color and tonal rendition, when dealing with people. And, sure, more resolution when it was called for. Which generally was not when shooting people. Also snobbishness.


----------



## apaflo (Jan 8, 2014)

amolitor said:


> apaflo said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



Medium format does not provide any differences in "Depth of field control, color and tonal rendition, when dealing with people".  The entire purpose is almost uniquely the greater resolution, specifically when shooting people.

If it were just snobbishness the impact of less expensive cameras like the D800 would not be all that great.  Just watch all those "snobs" abandon whatever snob appeal they see in $50,000 cameras in the next few years as first 50MP+ and then 70MP+ DSLR's at 1/10th the price appear on the market.

In fact they are not snobs, they are highly critical craftsmen in a competitive field. The client has no idea which cameras they or the competition might use, they only see the results.


----------



## amolitor (Jan 8, 2014)

apaflo said:


> Medium format does not provide any differences in "Depth of field control, color and tonal rendition, when dealing with people".  The entire purpose is almost uniquely the greater resolution, specifically when shooting people.



Oh, OK. Good to know.

ETA: AH HA HA! Hi Floyd. I remember you.


----------

